# Crontab funktioniert nicht



## novae (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem, ich habe bisher die Cronjobs über cronjob.de laufen lassen, da aber mein Webhoster mit Crontabs freigeschaltet hat, möchte ich das ganze gerne darüber laufen lassen!

So ich habe den Crontab per Confixx eingetragen in Befehl steht folgendes:
/usr/bin/php -q /home/www/webxx/html/dir/sqldump.php

Also Email erhalte ich:
Fatal error: Call to undefined function:  mysql_connect() in /var/www/webxx/html/dir/sqldump.php on line 16


Wo liegt der Fehler muss ich da irgendwelche Funktionsdateien von php includen?


----------

